# One of my favorite summer plants!



## Ronni (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Liberty (Aug 24, 2019)

Ronni said:


> View attachment 75156


Ronni...love coleus.  Was just thinking about having a lot more of it next year.  The deer don't like it which is also a big plus!  That's a beautiful one you've got there.  Red is hubby's favorite color for plants.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2019)

That's lovely, I've never seen one before..


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 24, 2019)

That is't usually seen in gardens here in Britain. It's a common house plant though.


----------



## Ronni (Aug 24, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> That is't usually seen in gardens here in Britain. It's a common house plant though.


Interesting. Here it’s an annual. Not a houseplant. Often used in pots (like I did) as part of an arrangement.

Here are a couple more of my pots. Getting a bit too mature now that we’re reachong the end of the summer, but you’ll get the idea.


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 24, 2019)

Our summers are short and unpredictable, so it's unlikely to survive outside. It's easy to grow indoors though.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 24, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> That's lovely, I've never seen one before..


They come in many colors. You have to pinch them back to make them bushy. Some do best in shade or mostly shade; others do well in sun. I just threw my huge potted coleus in the woods....got tired of it.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> They come in many colors. You have to pinch them back to make them bushy. Some do best in shade or mostly shade; others do well in sun. I just threw my huge potted coleus in the woods....got tired of it.


 Oh I see, maybe I've seen them in the garden centres...


----------



## terry123 (Aug 24, 2019)

Mine do well outside but you do need to keep them pinched back as they will get leggy.


----------

